# Iverson model number missing?



## Fireballmatt15 (Jun 7, 2018)

I have 2 Iverson dragstrippers 1971 and 1972 (just a rough estimate) that were pulled out of a store that closed in the early 80's and the bikes were In boxes assembled, but I cannot find any sort of model numbers on either bike. Where the model numbers are suppose to be is just blank, Is it possible that these bikes were model bikes that weren't ment to be sold?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ron is the guy to ask. Send him a message. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Iverson-...506884?hash=item441f83ca84:g:zTUAAOSwiA9ZaXn4


----------



## professor72 (Jun 28, 2018)

My Iversons have very tiny stampings on the rear dropouts in the area where the chain guard attaches to the dropouts but I don't remember which side it was on.


----------

